# Timbre inalambrico



## Pedroalh (Oct 21, 2009)

Hola a todos quiero hacer un que dandole  a un boton en un mando y que se accione un rele para cerrar un circuito, para que suene una bocina de un automovil, la distancia entre el receptor y el emisor seran de escasos 50cm pero si habra mucho hierro pastico. bueno mucha gracias por todo de ante mano.


----------



## lubeck (Oct 21, 2009)

Hola, mira soy amateur en esto de la electronica y estoy viendo el tema de la RF y no me parece nada faci, yo queria hacer lo mismo que tu y sabes que hice.... fui y compre un cochecito de control remoto me costo unos 8usd le saque la circuiteria y vuala ya tenia mis circuitos echos, espero te sirva el tip....
si lo que quieres es saber como hacerlo investiga sobre los circuitos integrados tx-2b y rx-2b creo que es la opcion mas sencilla que he visto...
Saludos...


----------



## tecnogirl (Oct 22, 2009)

Pedroalh: No entiendo tu frase: "pero si habra mucho hierro pastico". Por la distancia de operacion tan corta, se me ocurre algo sencillo: usar un apuntador (o puntero) laser enfocado a un sensor optico dentro del coche, sirve ?. Salu2.


----------



## Pedroalh (Oct 22, 2009)

Pues el emisor iria dentro del volante en lugar del airbag y el recetor iria en dentro el salpicadero, 
Lubeck donde pusiste el rele al salida donde ivan los motores.
gracias de todas formas a todos


----------



## saiwor (Oct 22, 2009)

tanto problemas se haces,,, supongo que en tu pais,,mmmm españa,,, venden timbres inalambricos que tiene radio hasta 100mts, ese timbre esta 10dolares,, simple adaptalo... ya esta solucionado.


----------



## Pedroalh (Oct 22, 2009)

ya compre 1 pero no sirve por que no lleva rele va directamente a un zumbador y me hace falta que lleve rele para que me cierre el circuito de la bocia del coche


----------



## saiwor (Oct 22, 2009)

es cuestion de modificarle el timbre, donde tienes la salida de zumbador o parlante tiene positivo y tierra, esas dos salidas conectalo a un optoacoplador y luego de ese optoacoplador lo amplificas con transistor, la conectas al rele, finalmente configuras en rele quieres cerrado o abierto.


----------



## lubeck (Oct 22, 2009)

Mira hice casi exactamente lo mismo que te sugiere saivvor si quieres mas detalles, comentanos  y  te podemos sugerir varios esquemas.....

 con respecto al timbre... pregunto... no se alimenta con corriente alterna? seria mas dificil hacer la conversion a 12v no?, como que se haria mas facil lo de los coches de control fabricados en china los mas pedorros que haya y que den la distancia que se necesita,  que ya son corriente directa y podria conectar hasta tres dispositivos adicionales a la bocina, si me equivoco olviden mi comentario....



> donde pusiste el rele al salida donde ivan los motores.


si pero con 1 transistor antes del rele para darle potencia...
saludos...


----------



## saiwor (Oct 22, 2009)

lubeck dijo:


> Mira hice casi exactamente lo mismo que te sugiere saivvor si quieres mas detalles, comentanos y te podemos sugerir varios esquemas.....
> saludos...


 
"SAIWOR"

====

Para que ayudemos con "timbre inalambrico para coche" postea unas fotos, avirigua, como dijeron antes,,, el timbre que compraste trabaja con corriente toda la parte de fuente de dicho timbre, y otro dibuja una esquema la parte de del zumbador o parlate, a donde se conecta?, cuanto de voltage?.

todo se puede solucionar...


----------



## lubeck (Oct 22, 2009)

Perdon saiwor, tuve un error de optica....
y si tienes razon el tema es un timbre inalambrico no me percate de este detalle....
se que existen pero nunca he tenido uno en mis manos, asi que desconozco su funcionamiento....
hasta pronto....


----------



## saiwor (Oct 22, 2009)

tengo un tiembre inalambrico, unas lo destape su carcasa, su fuente era puente de brigde, condensador poliester 400v grande, resistor 2a mas watt, condensador electrolitico, un diodo zener, lo mide con un multitexter media 5V todo el funcionamiento, llevava un I.C. 4069 pienso que funciona como un oscilador de frecuencia, y 2 I.C. que desconozco son en forma de gotita negra,,,, es similaraeste:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





el emisor cuenta con bateria de 12V (23A)....super pequeña...


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Oct 22, 2009)

Si funciona!!!
Pero en la base de ese transistor que controle al rele, le tienes que poner un capacitor de unos 10uf. debido a que la señal del timbre será pulsante. Sin el, tendrías un rele que oscila y un claxon que apenas escuches como un ronrroneo de gato..

Pero será inalambrico??? Si no, no funciona..!

Click..


----------



## lubeck (Oct 22, 2009)

Hola


> el emisor cuenta con bateria de 12V (23A)....super pequeña...



 y el receptor?


----------



## saiwor (Oct 22, 2009)

Es directo esfable a tomacorriente de 220VAC, que funciona con 5V todo el sistema de receptor.

================================



CRONOS1970 dijo:


> Si funciona!!!
> Pero en la base de ese transistor que controle al rele, le tienes que poner un capacitor de unos 10uf. debido a que la señal del timbre será pulsante. Sin el, tendrías un rele que oscila y un claxon que apenas escuches como un ronrroneo de gato..
> 
> Pero será inalambrico??? Si no, no funciona..!
> ...


 
claro que si funciona, yo saque la señal de piezoelectrico mmm de un reloj chino, para hacer un temporizador lo conecte a opto despues a un 4017, actualmente lo tengo funcionanto, es para sistema de electrobomba. hasta esa señal se puede sacar= por lo tanto como no se va poder sacar señal de un timbre


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Oct 22, 2009)

Por mi dijo:
			
		

> Pero será inalambrico??? Si no, no funciona..!


Porque si tiene un cable para transmisión de señal, entonces mejor que ponga un switch en paralelo fuera de la puerta y desde ahí puede hacer sonar la bocina. 50cm era lo que había dicho, no? Apenas donde le alcance el brazo.

Quiza debajo de la salpicadera..

Click..


----------



## lubeck (Oct 22, 2009)

y para convertir el receptor de 220vac a 12v, no se tendria que eliminar de la tarjeta receptora el cicuito que la alimenta en dc? a mi se me haria mas facil y compacto lo de los juguetes de rf, no digo que con el timbre no se pueda, pero mucho brinco estando el suelo tan parejo....
Hasta luego...


----------



## saiwor (Oct 22, 2009)

sabes lo que es inalambrico??? no tiene cables........ funciona a radio frecuencia.


----------



## lubeck (Oct 22, 2009)

> Es directo esfable a tomacorriente de 220VAC, que funciona con 5V todo el sistema de receptor


Disculpame no conozco la corriente 220 sin cables, no te enojes....


----------



## Mushito (Oct 23, 2009)

Aqui,los esquematicos que buscabas.
http://www.talkingelectronics.com/projects/WirelessDoorbell/WirelessDoorbell.html

Suerte!


----------



## lubeck (Oct 23, 2009)

Con los esquemas de mushito, entonces si me olvido de los juguetes de rf, ambos tanto receptor como emisor son alimentados con baterias....
  si te animas a construirlos no olvides postear tus resultados, como comente desde el principio yo estoy tratando de aprender la RF...


----------



## saiwor (Oct 23, 2009)

lo que va ser dificil de conseguir los transistores de la parte emisor, y del receptor las dos bobinas,,, en mi pais,,, es una ilusion...


----------



## Pedroalh (Oct 23, 2009)

muchas gracias a todos, para el esquema que me habeis mandado es demasiado complicado para mi todavia me parece mas facil modificar el cochecito rc como tendria que conectar el transmisor y de que tipo muchas gracias a todos de nuevo


----------



## saiwor (Oct 23, 2009)

Es tu eleccion: "conversion del timbre inalambrico" Ó "del que postearon un diagrama"... para seria mas facil el que postearon pero, siempre en cuanto que tengas todos lo componenetes...jejejej.


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Oct 23, 2009)

Bien hecho Mushito!!!



Click..


----------



## lubeck (Oct 23, 2009)

> para mi todavia me parece mas facil modificar el cochecito rc como tendria que conectar el transmisor y de que tipo


Si te parece mejor lo del juguete... mira consiguete el mas economico.... y que de el alcance que requieres en la caja o intructivo debe decir, al transmisor no le debes modificar nada solo ajustarlo al volante como te vaya mejor incluyendo obvio su alimentacion,  al receptor tampoco le debes modificar nada, solo debes pensar en la forma de alimentarlo, y  ponerle una resitencia un transistor y un rele en cualquier salida de los  motores.... te posteare la forma en que yo lo hice....
saludos...

p.d. si te decides por este metodo menciona con que voltaje operan ambos circuitos.... y seguiremos....

Otro p.d. si es mejor el metodo de mushito asi tendrias mas conocimiento de la R.F.


----------



## Pedroalh (Oct 26, 2009)

Aqui en España se le llamaban tiendas de 20 duros ahora se le llaman tienda de los chinos, pues ayi hay dos modelos los dos modelos comparten un emisor parecido con dos pilas AA, pero el receptor varian de 3 a 4 AA, cual de los dos recptores me aconsegeis el que tiene 3 o 4 pilas 
gracias por todo    tengo ganas de empesar con el proyecto


----------



## lubeck (Oct 26, 2009)

Mira yo creo que la diferencia el de porque uno es de tres y otro de cuatro es porque la capacidad de lo motores debe ser diferente pero lo que nos importa es solo la tarjeta receptora, asi que, para no fallarle te recomedaria el de 4pilas...
Saludos


----------



## Pedroalh (Oct 28, 2009)

Hola a todos
ya tengo el juguete en mi poder que es lo que tengo que hacer ahora?
gracias de ante mano.


----------



## saiwor (Oct 28, 2009)

empieza a explorar,,, en carrito haz prueba de los motorcitos... en vez de motor ponle un optoacoplador en serie un resistor, para luego amplificarlo para una etapa de de potencia... para el rele.


----------



## Pedroalh (Oct 28, 2009)

perdona que es un optoacoplardor perdona la ignorancia

oe surgio una duda el receptor funciona a 6v como puedo hacer para que la bateria del coche alimente el recepto es que seria un cochazo tener 4 pilas puesta alli


----------



## lubeck (Oct 28, 2009)

yo creo que lo puedes hacer sin el optoacoplador pero si lo pones mucho mejor como te lo propone saiwor..

un optoacoplador sin meterme en mucho rollo es un circuito integadro que es como un switch pero optico y sirve para aislar dos circutos, para que te lo imagines es como un led y una celda fotosensible, pero los dos encapsulados en un chip.... espero haber sido un poco claro, si quieres saber mas detalle busca como por ejemplo el 4n37 en el google...


te subo un diagrama para que veas como lo haria yo.... y tu decides...
Dajame prepararlo...

A ver si le entiendes a mis pictogramas.... 
este circuito seria el reemplazo de las pilas, si tienes dudas me avisas...


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Oct 28, 2009)

saiwor dijo:


> empieza a explorar,,, en carrito haz prueba de los motorcitos... en vez de motor ponle un optoacoplador en serie un resistor, para luego amplificarlo para una etapa de de potencia... para el rele.


 
Pedroalh: En lugar del motor puedes conectar el relevador, no olvides colocar un diodo en paralelo a la bobina, y procura colocar otro en serie, de otro modo cuando inviertas el sentido de giro, tendrás un corto debido al diodo en paralelo. (como se pone una imagen aquí...) Perdón, estaba pensando. No creo que se requiera una optoacoplador, sólo es cosa de conseguir un rele de 5 voltios y ya! Así tienes lo que esperas..

Por otrolado, en el mercado ya venden un convertidor de voltaje que se conecta en el encendedor, dentro de ese convertidor existe lo que esta proponiendo lubeck, y los hay de diferentes voltajes. Los usan para alimentar reproductores de DC (disco compacto) u otros pequeños dispositovos, hasta cargadores de celular. En fin..

Click..


----------



## lubeck (Oct 28, 2009)

muy cierto lo que te dice cronos 

Esta seria una opcion con reelevador de potencia y el relay deberia ser de 12v, y me falto lo del diodo que puede ser 1n4148 si mal no recuerdo...
Del receptor ...


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Oct 28, 2009)

Si, el diodo sería un 1N4148, insisto, no se requiere mas que colocar el rele en lugar del motor, el rele lo consigues de 6volts, pues el motor obtiene ese potencial al conmutar los transistores que ya tiene. Otro diodo en serie con la alimentación de motor, o mejor dicho del rele y que alimente al "rele y diodo en paralelo", así se evita un corto si se intenta invertir el giro del motor (reversa o adelante, izquierda o derecha)

Click..


----------



## lubeck (Oct 28, 2009)

Definitivamente estoy deacuerdo contigo cronos desechamos mi diagrama....
pedroalh si tienes dudas no olvides preguntar, creo que ami me quedo claro.... 
lo del diagrama del regulador  ¿si esta bien cronos? o me fallo...


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Oct 28, 2009)

lubeck dijo:


> Definitivamente estoy deacuerdo contigo cronos desechamos mi diagrama....
> pedroalh si tienes dudas no olvides preguntar, creo que ami me quedo claro....
> lo del diagrama del regulador ¿si esta bien cronos? o me fallo...


 
No, no te fallo, esta bien, sólo me gustaría que el capacitor Nº. 5 estubiera antes, lo mas cerca del IC regulador. Pero esta bien así..

P.D. He puesto una imagen como adjunto de como quedaría. Más arribita!!

Click..


----------



## saiwor (Oct 28, 2009)

tienen algunos errores los anteriores esquemas... les felicito por el esfuerzo... jejejeje
Lo perfecto seria eso.
Si quieren que funcione como interuptor, es solo de agregar un flip flop, usen el buscador ya existen diagramas.
El carro comunmente funciona con tres pilas es decir 4.5v, si que res acoplarlo con una fuente, tienes que hacerlo con regulador LM317, tambien ya existen esos diagramas, usa el buscador.
Carrito comun puedes controlar hasta 4 reles (ojo no simultaneos)
Optoacoplador pueden usar 4N33.
Reles de 12V
Necesita una fuente externa de 12V para el funcionamiento de los reles y elos circuitos,,, es muy aparte la fuente de Carrito (pilas),,, pueden hacer el remplazo de los pilas por una fuente, como dije antes con Lm317.
Todo lo demas retoques les queda para ustedes.
El proximo tema sera como modificar un timbre inalambrico para usar como pulsador o interuptor... es cuestion de tiempo,,,,, calma y paciencia.


----------



## lubeck (Oct 28, 2009)

Me surgiron un par de dudas con respecto a tus comentario saiwor, e igual que tu como criticas constructivas y de aprendizaje y no creas que con mala leche eh...



> Si quieren que funcione como interuptor, es solo de agregar un flip flop, usen el buscador ya existen diagramas.


Que funcion realizaria el flip-flop, ¿utilizarlo como latch?



> tienes que hacerlo con regulador LM317,


para que un lm317 regulador ajustable, si no se necesita ajustarlo, ya que es de un voltaje en especifico.



> Necesita una fuente externa de 12V para el funcionamiento de los reles y elos circuitos,,, es muy aparte la fuente de Carrito (pilas),,, pueden hacer el remplazo de los pilas por una fuente, como dije antes con Lm317.


la fuente es la bateria del coche ¿no?

Segun palabras de pedro


> oe surgio una duda el receptor funciona a 6v como puedo hacer para que la bateria del coche alimente el recepto es que seria un cochazo tener 4 pilas puesta alli


y con respecto a reelavar la potencia y aislarlo, como dice cronos, para que si con el simple rele queda aislado el circuito y el receptor debe tener la suficiente potencia para activar un rele de 6v, yo el unico inconveniente que veo del rele es que tenga suficiente eamperaje en la salida y no se queme o se flameen lo platinos con la descarga de la bocina que hay que ver su consumo...


----------



## Pedroalh (Oct 29, 2009)

cuando le acciono el receptor el polimetro en el motor marca 3v tengo un rele de 3v, por que hay que poner le los diodos los dos tiene que ser estos 1n4148
se me aparecio una duda cada vez que yo le de al pulsador de emisor ¿ara de pulsador no? 
muchas gracias


----------



## lubeck (Oct 29, 2009)

> se me aparecio una duda cada vez que yo le de al pulsador de emisor ¿ara de pulsador no?


No entiendo muy bien tu pregunta pero si la entendi bien.... si, cada que tu pulses en el emisor el boton adecuado el receptor accionara el rele, a la hora que lo sueltesel boton el rele dejara de hacer contacto, no se si eso tienes en mente, o quieres que se quede accionado aunque sueltes el boton... para eso  necesitarias un flip flop, que se puede usar como memoria, me parece que es el 7476 checalo en el google....
y el diodo pensandolo un poquito mejor no creo que sea tampoco necesario, lo unico que pasaria es que el rele se podra activar con dos botones a menos que este equivocado, y podriamos esperar el comentario de cronos a ver si opina lo mismo que yo... ¿una pregunta ya hiciste  pruebas?

Saludos...


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Oct 29, 2009)

Claro!

Puede no ser necesario un diodo, de hecho ninguno. Pues el voltaje es chico. Ahora bien, se checó en voltaje con el motor conectado aún. En ese caso el polimero sólo registra una caida de tensión y no el voltaje en su totalidad. Pero claro que puede funcionar sin diodos. Así cuando se pulse (ya sea el boton de reversa o adelante) funcionará en ambos sentidos.

Y sí, hay que hacer pruebas, recuenden la máxima de cacho!!

Poc..


----------



## lubeck (Oct 29, 2009)

Se me paso esto: 


> por que hay que poner le los diodos los dos tiene que ser estos 1n4148



La razon de poner los diodos es para que el rele solo funcione con un boton por decir algo el de adelante,si no los colocas entonces funcionaria con dos botones el de adelante y Atras, y si... los dos, si quieres ponerlos serian el 1n4148.

y ver si no te confundo... pero tambien podrias poner un solo cable de un motor a una terminal de la bobina del rele y la otra terminal de la bobina al negativo de la fuente o pilas, asi tambien solo se activaria con un solo boton....


----------



## lubeck (Oct 30, 2009)

Otro comentario.... la razon de porque un motor gira en ambos sentidos con solo 2 cabes es por que en las entrañas del receptor hay un puente H, que invierte o conmuta las polaridades del motor.... si quieres busca el tema del puente H aqui en el foro o en el google...


----------



## Pedroalh (Oct 30, 2009)

muchas gracias a todos, are la prueba este fin de semana. ya vere me sale el conversor de 12v a 6v


----------



## saiwor (Oct 30, 2009)

lubeck dijo:


> Me surgiron un par de dudas con respecto a tus comentario saiwor, e igual que tu como criticas constructivas y de aprendizaje y no creas que con mala leche eh...
> 
> Que funcion realizaria el flip-flop, ¿utilizarlo como latch?
> 
> ...


 
El lm317 es solo para regular a 4.5V o 6V dependiento del carrito de control, es un remplazo de pilas.


----------



## Pedroalh (Oct 30, 2009)

pues la verdad que ese rele no va directamente conectado a la bocina, si no que acciona un rele que ese si que aciona la bocina

pero el lm317 que es una placa, un circuito integrado....  a mi interesaria en 6v. 
gracias a todos


----------



## lubeck (Oct 30, 2009)

el lm317 es lo mismo que el 7806, la diferencia radica que el lm317 es ajustable osea que se puede variar el voltaje segun su configuracion con un par de resitencias, es un poco mas complicado ajustarlo, y el 7806 ya esta configurado a 6v de salida... no tienes mas que poner los capacitores segun el diagrama para, por decirlo asi, filtrar el voltaje, ambos bienen en un encapsulado TO220, checa que es un to220 en el wiki.... e igual tu decides cual quieres utilizar.... ambos te dejaran algun conocimiento....
otra cosa.... cada encapsulado de un circuito integado (o chip) tiene un codigo estandar en este caso es el to220, pero existen otros...
pd. si decides usar el lm317 como dice saiwor tienes que buscar el diagrama para configuralo , no seria el mismo que yo puse...


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Oct 30, 2009)

Perfecto lubeck, has razonado correctamente.
La razón para poner en diodo en serie con el rele y el otro 1N4148, es para que al pulsar el otro boton que invierte la función, no ponga en corto el puente H. pues el potencial circularía por el 1N4148 que está en paralelo con la bobina del rele.
Así que, o pones los dos o ninguno!


----------



## lubeck (Oct 30, 2009)

ahhhhh.... como comento cronos, tambien si no te la quieres complicar tanto puedes comprar el eliminador ajustable ya fabricado y si lo destapas muy probablemente tenga un lm317 o similar en su interior.... y el monton de resistencias que tiene dentro son las que te comento yo que son para configurarlo....
y con respecto a las pruebas nunca juntes los cablecitos de los motores porque como dice cronos puedes quemar el puente h y adios tarjeta....
Saludos....


----------



## Pedroalh (Nov 1, 2009)

hola a todos 
anoche hice el experimento, ose desmonte la plca del coche le puse el rele y todo funciono bien cuando le daba al mando del coche el rele hacia contacto, o que si tengo' una duda cuando quite la placa el motor tiene puesto un capacitador ceramico que tenia escrito 104, no se si lo tengo que poner en paralelo en la bobina del rele. ya solo me falta ir a comprar lo que me dijo lubeck del 7806 
gracias a todos de nuevo por lo que me estais enseñando


----------



## lubeck (Nov 1, 2009)

Enhorabuena vamos bien....

Hasta donde tengo entendido, el capacitor funciona en el arranque y paro del motor, en relacion con los efectos de inercia pero como el rele no tiene inercia entonces pensaria que no fuere necesario y tampoco importaria mucho si lo pusieras....

 en cuanto a el 7806 este lo puedes armar todo con el metodo araña, y no hacer una tarjeta, osea soldar las patitas o bornes de los componentes entre si.... no olvides que los capacitores electroliticos tienen polaridad, y siempre esta marcado el borne negativo con una franja... y en el 7806 viendolo de frente el borne del lado izquierdo es la entrada de 12v, el centro es tierra y el derecho es la salida de 6v.... los capacitores ceramicos tambien conocidos como de lenteja no importa el orden pues no estan polarizados.... y ya armado mide que la tension o voltaje sea el correcto (6v) antes de conectarlo al receptor...

Saludos....

Otra cosa que te pudiera servir en un futuro es que eso reguladores 7806 pertenece a una familia de reguladores.... la 78xx osea que tambien hay de 5v que seria el 7805, el de 9 que seria el 7809... en la pagina alldatasheet.com podras ver su ficha tecnica y muchas mas... es muy util esa pagina para buscar fichas tecnicas de circuitos integrados(ci)....
Saludos....


----------



## Pedroalh (Nov 5, 2009)

hola a todos como estais?
pues ya monte el receptor en el coche ya gracias, va todo perfecto ya solo me falta poner el emisor dentro del volante


----------



## lubeck (Nov 5, 2009)

Saludos pedro, en verdad me da gusto que todos te hayamos podido servir...
A mi solo me resta un pregunta, si no es mucha indiscrecion, pero... exactamente por que hacerlo inalambrico, cuentanos un poco mas de tu proyecto y porque la necesidad....
Hasta nuevo post....


----------



## saiwor (Nov 5, 2009)

Pedroalh dijo:


> hola a todos como estais?
> pues ya monte el receptor en el coche ya gracias, va todo perfecto ya solo me falta poner el emisor dentro del volante


 
Bien , que posteas elgunos fotos,,, cuando termines completamente, ahorra yo tambien estoy por probar en un coche,, un coche malogrado estoy reparando el coche...


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Nov 5, 2009)

Si...
Porque un timbre o claxon inalambrico estando dentro del coche. Buena pregunta lubeck.

Ya había dicho antes que se pusiera un pulsador en paralelo... pero que sea Pedroalh quien nos disipe esta duda y responda a la pregunta. Si se puede, porfavor!!

Imagine que lo activarias desde afuera. No se, talvez para asustar a los que esten muy próximos a tu automovil. 



Click..


----------



## Pedroalh (Nov 8, 2009)

hola a todos 
respondiendo a la pregunta, pues mira mi problema es que yo compre el conche un gran golpe y no tenia airbag  asinque la bobicia no funcionaba por eso me hacia falta algo como lo que he hecho gracias a ustedes, unos de los siguintes proyecto que quiero hacer es una fuente de alimentacion para los experimentos

como lo veis ustedes?


----------



## lubeck (Nov 8, 2009)

Saludos ah! ya entiendo...
Saludos


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Nov 8, 2009)

Ahora si baila m'ija con el siñor..!

Excelente tu intención de eleborar una fuente, no olvides usar el buscador para encontrar temas que hablan de ello.

Click..


----------



## guaji (Abr 29, 2012)

hola muchachos necesito ayuda esto contruyendo un tiembre rf lo estoy contruyendo por modulacion por frecuencias con un  xr2206 el trasmisor y un receptor 2211 demodulador (fsk) pero nose como implementar esto ya mis circuitos estan listo los probe y si me da la modulacion...


----------

